# ماذا تفعل حينما تنقطع الكهرباء وانت جالس على الحاسوب .



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .







البغدادي .:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يوليو 2007)

فكرة رائعة ومنو رياضة كمان


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (23 يوليو 2007)

لمحاسن الصدف جاي اتبع الموضوع وانقطع التيار الكهربائي في منتصف الليله23/7 ... ورغم عندي Ups خمس ساعات لكن لاتوجد تهويه وتبريد فقررت ان اصعد انام 
وشكرا ..............


----------



## مدحت58 (23 يوليو 2007)

أتصل بشركة الكهرباء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يوليو 2007)

مدحت58 قال:


> أتصل بشركة الكهرباء




الأخ مدحت 58 .

الفكرة في هذا الموضوع هو ايجاد البدائل وكيفية الحصول على الكهرباء دون الأعتماد على المصدر.

نحن نعيش في ليس هناك شركة كهرباء ولا وزارة كهرباء وان كانت فقط الأسم .

مثلما يحصل الأنسان على قوته اليومي لأجل العيش ,نحن كذلك نعيش في حالة عصف ذهني لأجل 

الحصول على مصادر الطاقة من خلال البحث والأبتكار للحصول الى الكهرباء والكل حسب طريقته .

بعض الأشخاص لديهم دراجة هوائية مثبت عليها مولد صغير ومع اخوانه بالتناوب ولمدة ربع ساعة 

لكل واحد يحصلون على كهرباء للمنزل وايضا لشحن البطارية لتشغيل مروحة منضدية لمدة ساعتين او

اكثر لتخلص من حرارة الجو الحارقة .

البغدادي


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و يركاته
والله لقد ايقضت الفكر النائم لدي
نعم انها لافكار رائعة و وجب علي التفكير
فيها بجدبة و بالخصوص غكرة الدراجة 
على اقل تقدير يمكن توفير بعض نفقات الانارة
و انا الذي لدي دراجة مرمية ضمن المهملات
وعد مني ان اجرب فكرة انارة بعض المنزل
و اني لواثق انها فكرة ناجحة مئة في المئة
ااااااااااااااااه يا لكسلي 
زادك الله من علمه يا اخي فلا تحرمنا من هذه الافكار 
الشاحذة للهمم و ما احوجنا لشحذها


----------



## شاهندة سمير (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## اميمة كريم (23 يوليو 2007)

فكرة رائعة,,,,,,,,
ليتنى استطيع تنفيذها مع المكيف فى هذا الجو الحار حينما تنقطع الكهرباء:68: :68: 
اشكرك اخ شكرى على هذا التصور البديل ( فالحاجة دائما ام الاختراع)


----------



## مدحت58 (24 يوليو 2007)




----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

اشكر مروركم وتفهمكم للواقع الذي نعيشه او يعيشه اشقاءكم في العراق , 
نرحب باي فكرة او ابتكار تساعدنا وتزيل الهم عنا ودرجة الحرارة 45 اليوم .
واشكر الزميل مدحت58 الى الوردة التي لها معاني جليلة من محبة وتضامن .

البغدادي .


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (24 يوليو 2007)

الاخ شكري محمد نوري
شكرا لك...... متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (24 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 يوليو 2007)

أيام الحرب العالمية كان الأسرى يقادون إلى بعض الملاجىء والأقبية ويقبعون هناك بدون فائدة بل يتسببون بالضرر للقوات الآسرة التي ستتكلف بطعامهم وووووو.
لذلك وجدوا هذا العمل المناسب للفائدة فقط ، كما أن بعض الجنود أيضاً كانت لهم هذه المهام فقط ، فهم رياضيون ، ويقومون بواجبهم خلال الحرب ............
طبعاً هذه الفكرة كانت من إبداعات النازية الهتلرية.


----------



## teba yaser (19 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن خطوات عمل فكره الدراجه وكيفيه توليد الكهرباء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2007)

teba yaser قال:


> ممكن خطوات عمل فكره الدراجه وكيفيه توليد الكهرباء



الفكرة بسيطة جدا .

عبارة عن مولد كهربائي يدار بالأقدم كالدراجة الهوائية بواسطة حزام او سير ناقل للحركة وتكون نسبة 

الدوران 1:10 اي عند دوران القطر الكبير دورة واحدة يدار القطر الصغير عشر دورات .

وهذا يعتمد على نشاط الشخص كم دورة يستطيع ان يدّور القطر الكبير في الدقيقة لزيادة في الشحن.

وعموما التوليد للكهربائية يصب شحنه الى البطارية ومن البطارية الى الجهاز .






تمنياتي لكم التوفيق .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## عامر 901 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة,,,,,,,,


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة تنم عن ذكاء صاحبها


----------



## فارس ابو علي (25 أبريل 2008)

صدك انتم تفتهمون يالاخوة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 فبراير 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> أيام الحرب العالمية كان الأسرى يقادون إلى بعض الملاجىء والأقبية ويقبعون هناك بدون فائدة بل يتسببون بالضرر للقوات الآسرة التي ستتكلف بطعامهم وووووو.
> لذلك وجدوا هذا العمل المناسب للفائدة فقط ، كما أن بعض الجنود أيضاً كانت لهم هذه المهام فقط ، فهم رياضيون ، ويقومون بواجبهم خلال الحرب ............
> طبعاً هذه الفكرة كانت من إبداعات النازية الهتلرية.


وهكذا نستنتج ان الاخ شكري افكاره نازية هتلرية:19::19::19:
:56::56::56::56::56:
اللهم فرج كرب العراق وفلسطين


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 فبراير 2009)

اميمة كريم قال:


> فكرة رائعة,,,,,,,,
> ليتنى استطيع تنفيذها مع المكيف فى هذا الجو الحار حينما تنقطع الكهرباء:68: :68:
> اشكرك اخ شكرى على هذا التصور البديل ( فالحاجة دائما ام الاختراع)


اشك في ان هذه الطريقة تنتج كهرباء تكفي لتشغيل مكيف


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 فبراير 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> وهكذا نستنتج ان الاخ شكري افكاره نازية هتلرية:19::19::19:
> :56::56::56::56::56:
> اللهم فرج كرب العراق وفلسطين



الأخ جهاد محمد خالد .

استنتاجك يجعلنا ان نطرح لك سؤال وارجوا ان تجيب عليه .

عرف الهندسة ؟

اعتقد هو سؤال بسيط للغاية .

البغدادي:81:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ جهاد محمد خالد .
> 
> استنتاجك يجعلنا ان نطرح لك سؤال وارجوا ان تجيب عليه .
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم شكري
استنتاجي لم يكن سوى مداعبة ومزاح وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت في مزحتي والا فاني التمس منك ومن الاخوة الزملاء العذر:56::56:


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (28 فبراير 2009)

بصراحه هذا يدل على رجاحت عقلك اخي العزيز يجب ان لا نتوقف عند شي اسمه الكهربا انقطعت وخلاص


----------

